# WECA vs NECA/IBEW In northern california



## B33 (Mar 29, 2014)

Which is the better route?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B33 said:


> Which is the better route?


IBEW, if you can get in.:thumbsup:


----------

